# Whips



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Driving with a whip is for safety. When you need a horse to go FORWARD, there are no other aids besides a whip that can accomplish this.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Greentree is spot on....I only carry a whip in my hands when I was showing, otherwise it would adorn my whip holder. I have only had to use it a very few times, but when I did there was a reason and glad it was there. You should always have one with you for those just in case moments.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

How are you going to get your horse to move forward when he's stuck in reverse? A whip is not punishment. It's an aid. It's how to signal your horse to move forward or sideways. Unlike riding, you don't have your legs, weight and seat to control your horse when driving. You have a whip and your hands (voice as well). Just like a riding helmet, you might not need it 99.9% of the time but that .1% could have dramatic consequences.


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

Angel never has an issue going forward. She is eager to move forward and faster, but she knows only when I tell her too. I've never had an issue with her going in reverse, even when riding, but I know there is first time for everything and anything can happen. I do have a driving whip so I will start taking that with me. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

You should have your driving whip in your hands at all times while driving. If it is in your whip holder it is too far away. I feel naked without it in my right hand.


----------



## Lady 16 (Oct 14, 2012)

I too, like Taffy Clayton. ALWAYS carry my whip. The whip is a driving tool. I also ALWAYS wear my helmet.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice to see all the different answers to this question. Has been a fun read. I think though, having a whip in hand all the time vs what you drive and where you drive, can be debated. 

As for the helmet, again, that is subjective. I don't normally wear a helmet when I drive. When I am exercising horses that I ride, yes, then I do. My choice, as I am an adult and can weigh the risks, as it is a personal choice, there is no right or wrong answer.....


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

This is the key sentence to the entire post.


ThunderingHooves said:


> So I'm fairly new to the driving world.


----------



## Lady 16 (Oct 14, 2012)

*whips and helmets.*

So GreySorrel, you obviously wear a helmet while riding for safety purposes. Correct? You can also get into serious accidents while driving. So for safety issues, I wear my helmet. I don't when I show unless it is for cones or cross country classes. I hope you wear one if you bike ride. Head injuries are horrible and can even cause death.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Lady 16 said:


> So GreySorrel, you obviously wear a helmet while riding for safety purposes. Correct? You can also get into serious accidents while driving. So for safety issues, I wear my helmet. I don't when I show unless it is for cones or cross country classes. I hope you wear one if you bike ride. Head injuries are horrible and can even cause death.


I wear a helmet when I ride as I am not on my own horse, but my employee's horse and the wife prefer's I wear one. I have ridden with the husband out on trails and we both had on baseball caps this summer. I grew up in Nevada, we moved cattle often in the fall from the high meadows against the Sierra Nevada Mountains, I rode trails with my dad also growing up, and we wore either baseball caps or western hats. 

Don't bike ride so not worried there....yes, I know you can get into serious accidents when driving, been there done that when I was a groom, but again, I wear a nice hat. The fine driving club I belong to does not require you to wear a helmet, they leave it up to the individual driver, and 98% of us wear hats, bowlers, etc...

Being a retired EMT and a nursing tech, I know the ramifications of a traumatic head injury. However, I am not going to dictate to someone else what they should or should not be doing if they are an adult.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

Well, I wear my helmet every time I drive. Where would I put the helmet cam otherwise :lol:


----------

